# PLEASE READ!! Dog Food Analysis.



## beljwl

My friend just sent me this link about dog foods. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## Couturegrl

GREAT info!! Thanks so much for posting!!!


----------



## toiletduck

Very helpful..thanks!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I bookmarked the site. Thanks!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

thxs for the link...awesome


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thanks!!


----------



## Couturegrl

Hmm it says that the food I feed my little guys (Castor and Pollux, or 'C & P') only gets 4 stars...maybe its time to switch???


----------



## Danica

Couturegrl said:


> Hmm it says that the food I feed my little guys (Castor and Pollux, or 'C & P') only gets 4 stars...maybe its time to switch???



My food only gets 4 stars as well. I have never seen the 6 star brands anywhere here, not even one of them.


----------



## leothelnss

Hey, cool! I've actually used Instinct before on my dog, and it gets 6 stars! Maybe we'll go back to that. I also saw Fromms which is what my breeder was feeding my new pup, 5 stars? That's pretty good, I guess the stuff does exist... Now where to find it...


----------



## aklein

Hmmm having taken animal nutrition classes, what they are saying about the terminology used is correct.  It does not mention anything about how they actually assess what the nutrient levels are.  It usually performed by an extensive lab process.
Anamaet and Innova can be special ordered by your vet.


----------



## Couturegrl

So after reading all of the 6 star reviews, what food do you guys think is the best?


----------



## kristie

OMG....I recently switched to Avoderm and apparently it is crappy food.....4 stars, but the review said more like 3 stars AND supposedly avocados are possibly toxic to dogs?????  I am switching TODAY.  Thanks Beljwl, this is great info


----------



## Cindi

My dogs and cats all eat Innova Evo. I am so happy to see their food has 6 stars. Thanks for the link.


----------



## JSH812

I've always fed Wellness, now that my 2nd Basset can have adult dog food, they both now eat Wellness CORE. It's awesome food, proven by their gleaming coats, pearly white teeth and overall health.

Wellness was the only brand not affected by the dog food recall recently.

Wellness


----------



## kristie

Is Wellness easy to locate? Nevermind....the have it at Pet Food Express.  I am definitely going today....Avoderm will be in the trash.


----------



## JSH812

kristie said:


> Is Wellness easy to locate?



Seems to be. I get it at my local feed store, and I also belong to a Basset board where other owners feed Wellness as well. If you go to the website, www.oldmotherhubbard.com (if I'm not supposed to post the site, erase - sorry mods!) you can locate a store near you.

I LOVE it - and preach about it to everyone! Even Sonya Fitzpatrick, the animal psychic on Sirius radio recommends it!


----------



## elizat

Danica said:


> My food only gets 4 stars as well. I have never seen the 6 star brands anywhere here, not even one of them.



I've seen this site before when looking for dog food and had the same experience. 

I only could find the 3 star and below foods easily. I've tried so many types and my dog eats Nutro and a bit of Bil Jac (which is not as good), but I've tried about 9 types of food and he'll eat these two mixed together. I guess a lower rated food is better than the dog refusing to eat what is given at all though!


----------



## ragamuffin

I wish I could feed better, but where I live these brands are not readily available! I'm feeding Techni-Cal which is 3 stars. Looks like I'm going going to have to harass my vet into stalking or ordering me better food.


----------



## kirsten

kristie said:


> OMG....I recently switched to Avoderm and apparently it is crappy food.....4 stars, but the review said more like 3 stars AND supposedly avocados are possibly toxic to dogs????? I am switching TODAY. Thanks Beljwl, this is great info


 
My dogs eat Avoderm too. I thought it was a pretty good food. That is scary how avocadoes are toxic to dogs! I am going to change mine ASAP. Sucks, because my 3 pugs really seemed to really like the Avoderm and it has helped with their allergies.


----------



## aklein

kirsten said:


> My dogs eat Avoderm too. I thought it was a pretty good food. That is scary how avocadoes are toxic to dogs! I am going to change mine ASAP. Sucks, because my 3 pugs really seemed to really like the Avoderm and it has helped with their allergies.


 
I wouldn't recommend switching foods without consulting your vet, especially if your dogs have allergies and what they are on seems to be helping.
Also, just as a note to anyone who is planning on switching your dog food, please do it gradually.  Do the 3/4 old with 1/4 new for three to five days.  Then 1/2 and 1/2 for three days, then do 1/4 old with 3/4 for three days.  Your dog will be all set to switch over to the new food.  This will help your dog transition his/her pallet and will also get the stomach accustomed to new food.    
Here is a link to potentially poisonous plants for your pets http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1684&articleid=1553


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Ok, I saved the link...but didnt look at it until today. Ummm..I could cry. I've been feeding my dogs Natural Choice since I can remember, and its only 2 stars!! And to think I thought $30.00 for a bag of food was expensive, so it MUST be good quality:shame:. Im on the search for ATLEAST the 5 star stuff, Im headed to the dog store I buy from tomorrow. Hopefully they have something on the list.

Edit: I just went on the Wellness site, and the pet store I buy from sells the stuff


----------



## cascratchfever

I've cycled through a lot of the 5 star foods and a couple of the 6 star foods as well.  I was supprised to see Taste of The Wild in the six star category, I tried that one and my dog seemed to like it but I was scared it was a lower quality food than her Wellness and Solid Gold (because it was cheaper) so I switched her back.  I guess I was wrong!


----------



## fashionaholic4u

beljwl, thanks for the info! I was wondering are there any other Westie owners here? I heard that they are prone to allergy. I was wondering what I should feed my 2 month old baby? I am thinking of Innova Evo small bites since it's 6 star. Any suggestions?


----------



## Couturegrl

^I am thinking of the same food...would love to hear reviews as well!


----------



## 4theluvof-it

Bella eats Blue Buffalo.


----------



## wordbox

I'm pretty upset, one of my dogs is on a food that only has 3 stars, and it is expensive and I was really thinking I was feeding her the best possible. After reading up, I am switching both dogs over to new stuff. My other dog's food was 4 stars, but I would feel better if they were both getting 5 star food.

I'm switching my older dog to Canidae Platinum, and the younger to Innova. I was feeding them both Solid Gold (different types), and while some of the SG foods were rated well (and the younger dog's was still recommended by the site), I figure if I am going to pay that much money for their food, it may as well be rated highly. It's not even going to cost me more to switch over, and I found out that both of these brands are carried locally by a store that I like (as opposed to other brand I'm currently feeding, which is hard to find and only sold by a store I hate). 

Thank you so much for posting that link! I'm going to start slowly switching over to the new stuff.


----------



## CleoCouture

Danica said:


> My food only gets 4 stars as well. I have never seen the 6 star brands anywhere here, not even one of them.


 
To get the 6 stars they are made *with out* grains!  The 6 star level is new, before it was only a 5 star rating system. 

 I've heard of Blue Wilderness!  

Just because it's a 4 star food doesnt mean it's a bad food.  I think it's important to see if the site recommends the food or not (below the indgredients above the pros and cons at the top of the post).

Thanks for Posting this Site!  It's extremely helpfull and full of important information!


----------



## CleoCouture

4theluvof-it said:


> Bella eats Blue Buffalo.


 

Yay Blue Buffalo!  My animals eat it too!  I love the life source bits!  They are the company who make the Blue Wilderness that's rated with 6 stars!  I think I'm going to start feeding them the Wilderness as a suppliment to the regular Blue!


----------



## couture2387

Thanks for posting! I'm glad that my dogs' food received 6 stars!


----------



## caruava

kristie said:


> OMG....I recently switched to Avoderm and apparently it is crappy food.....4 stars, but the review said more like 3 stars AND supposedly avocados are possibly toxic to dogs?????  I am switching TODAY.  Thanks Beljwl, this is great info



Yes avocados are toxic to dogs. Keep your dog away from them at all costs!


----------



## 4theluvof-it

CleoCouture said:


> Yay Blue Buffalo! My animals eat it too! I love the life source bits! They are the company who make the Blue Wilderness that's rated with 6 stars! I think I'm going to start feeding them the Wilderness as a suppliment to the regular Blue!


 
Bella has done wonderfull on it since she was a puppy. I wouldn't change it, I may however do like you have suggested and mix it.


----------



## ragamuffin

My hubby just got yelled at in the pet store today!
He was looking for one of the top rated foods for our guy and the lady was tring to sell him Nutro! So I'm on the phone with him yelling no! it's 2 star!!! It's worse than what we are feeding!!
She got all mad and wanted to know where I was getting my information from and how I was so wrong ect! 
Turns out that 6* Orijen is made in my province but she wouldn't tell him where in town sold it because it was crap for dogs!!
Looks like I'll be looking for that one on my own!
And shopping at a new pet store!!
end rant.


----------



## smallfry

ragamuffin said:


> My hubby just got yelled at in the pet store today!
> He was looking for one of the top rated foods for our guy and the lady was tring to sell him Nutro! So I'm on the phone with him yelling no! it's 2 star!!! It's worse than what we are feeding!!
> She got all mad and wanted to know where I was getting my information from and how I was so wrong ect!
> _*Turns out that 6* Orijen is made in my province but she wouldn't tell him where in town sold it because it was crap for dogs!!*_
> Looks like I'll be looking for that one on my own!
> And shopping at a new pet store!!
> end rant.


 

That woman is totally ignorant!  Orijen is a really high quality food!  I just switched to it about two weeks ago.  Here is their official website: http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/about/

You can go there and search for store locations.


----------



## qcescada

I checked out that site when I first got my dog. I bought her SOlid Gold and she liked it but it gave her gas. After speaking to various people, it turns out that a lot of the 4-star foods are actually quite good so I ended up buying Blue Buffalo and Natural Balance.

Now that she is older, I may try the Solid Gold Barking at the Moon and mix it in so her food is not too rich.


----------



## jcriley5

I feed Blue Buffallo too.  I learned about this brand through the dog food analysis sight. I started off feeding bil jac but then saw that it only had 1 star.  Blue Buffallo is working out well.  Ziggy's coat is very shiny and he seems to have a lot more energy (maybe too much!)


----------



## edsbgrl

I can say that the Blue brand makes high quality foods.  Our dogs eat Blue Large Breed which got a 4 star rating.  We have purchased other higher end brands but our dogs either didnt' like it or it wasn't doing well for their coats/overall health.  I was really stressing over what to feed them when DH discovered the Blue brand.  He spoke with people who were feeding this and it came highly recommened.  They've been great on it ever since!  

I think its all about what your dog likes in conjuntion with what is *healthy* for your dog.  Each dog is different.   Thank God we finally found a food that is serving both dogs very well.


----------



## Joy S2000

My jack russell Enzo eats Evo food mixed with organic lamb and he is super calm. Most people don't believe he is a jack russell because he is so calm. Dont get me wrong he has a lot of energy, but not in an wild out of control way. I think it is because he does not get grain (sugar) from his food. In fact he is only 6 months old and is already a therapy dog in a nursing home.  Evo is super food!!!


----------



## spritle

i feed my boxer blue wilderness.  it is the high protien, low carb food.  i was a bit apprehensive about the price, but i did switch foods and he is doing great!  he seems to shed less and he is putting on weight.  he doesnt eat all the time like before either.  plus, i can buy it at petsmart.


----------



## Odette

Hmm I feed my dogs Nutro Natural Choice Oatmeal, Rice, and Lamb (2 stars) b/c of their sensitive tummies, however, I might switch now.  That synthetic Vitamin K causing liver damage thing scares me.

Nutro Ultra is 4 stars.  I can find that easily.


----------



## irishlass1029

Okay, so I am just checking out this thread.

I feel HORRIBLE!

I've fed my dogs plain ole Beneful for years.  

You guessed it.  One Star.

Ugh!


----------



## Irishgal

Interesting. The cancer vet recommended Instinct and the dry is 6 star and the canned is 5 star so I feel pretty ok right now.


----------



## miu2

I can't seem to open the original link!  Every time I try to open the link, I just get a bunch of pop-ups!! Can someone post the site again or just let me know the address so that I can find it please!


----------



## katelynnl

Thanks for this wonderful website! I just switched my mini schnauzer's from innova to hollistic.. But I don't see hollistic brand anywhere.. yikes..


----------



## *jennifer*

miu2 said:


> I can't seem to open the original link!  Every time I try to open the link, I just get a bunch of pop-ups!! Can someone post the site again or just let me know the address so that I can find it please!



i had this problem too.  if you cut and paste the link http://dogfoodanalysis.com/, it works.... i'm not computer/tech-savvy enough to figure why though.


----------



## queennadine

Our 2 Italian Greyhound have had Nature's Variety Prairie and did very well on it.
They also had Blue Buffalo, but only Bailey was ok. Cleo would have diarrhea 10-15 minutes after she ate. ETA: I was told that Blue Buffalo is very rich, so some dogs won't tolerate it.

They're now on Castor & Pollux Organix, and both seem to do very well on it. Everything is nice and solid, they both have energy, and their coats look great!


----------



## BDP

As a Certified Canine Nutritionist I have to say that while DFA has some good tips and some decent reviews on foods, not everything there is 100% accurate, and that just because a food makes the 6 star list does not mean it's right for every dog. JMHO.


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone recommend a good food for weight/diet control? My dogs need to lose at least 10lbs, according to the vet. 

Also, I've looked through the 6 and 5 star list but I don't recognize any of those brands found at Target and stores like that. Are all those higher star dog foods only found at pet stores? I don't like spending a lot of money on dog food there because my dogs are picky with their kibble.


----------



## harleyNemma

BDP said:


> As a Certified Canine Nutritionist I have to say that while DFA has some good tips and some decent reviews on foods, not everything there is 100% accurate, and that just because a food makes the 6 star list does not mean it's right for every dog. JMHO.



I think this is good advice.

And, Irishlass, don't feel bad. My Harley has been eating Nutra Nuggets since he was a puppy. He is now 12 and in very good health (the vet that has seen him since he was a pup still doesn't believe he is 12 even though it is apparent from his very thick file!)

I'm not planning on rushing out to change Hs food, although the information provided is interesting - particularly all of the items that are harmful to doggies.


----------



## csre

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone recommend a good food for weight/diet control? My dogs need to lose at least 10lbs, according to the vet.
> 
> Also, I've looked through the 6 and 5 star list but I don't recognize any of those brands found at Target and stores like that. Are all those higher star dog foods only found at pet stores? I don't like spending a lot of money on dog food there because my dogs are picky with their kibble.


 
You can buy online in stores such as petfooddirect, naturalpetmarket, Nationalpetpharmacy (also sold at amazon)...

My dogs eat orijen and they do great. It is very worth to invest in their food IMO 

In my experience dogs will probably rather eat pedigree or other 1 star food over a 5/6 star brand, but ,IMO, it is justr because those crappy foods use a lot or artificial stuff that makes it more appetizing, like junk fund for dogs.

If your dog is overweight i would think he is not as picky as you think


----------



## bakeacookie

csre said:


> You can buy online in stores such as petfooddirect, naturalpetmarket, Nationalpetpharmacy (also sold at amazon)...
> 
> My dogs eat orijen and they do great. It is very worth to invest in their food IMO
> 
> In my experience dogs will probably rather eat pedigree or other 1 star food over a 5/6 star brand, but ,IMO, it is justr because those crappy foods use a lot or artificial stuff that makes it more appetizing, like junk fund for dogs.
> 
> If your dog is overweight i would think he is not as picky as you think



One is not picky, but the other is. I basically buy food to suit her while my boy just eats anything. Seems like I'll have to find places that sell the healthier food. I'd rather not buy online because it's hard for me to actually get my packages safely. They throw it onto my lawn, and with other dogs in the neighborhood, a box full of dogfood on the lawn won't be safe.


----------



## aklein

As I said earlier, I completely agree with BDP. There isn't any basis to this star rating (at least not that I can find on that webpage).  For all we know, the star rating could be based on something completley unrelated to the quality of the food.
* Please do not change your pets food willy-nilly and discuss your nutritional needs with your veterinarian, who knows your pet and his/her history.*


----------



## csre

ITA on not changing food without consulting, but i think, and you can see it when reading the reviews, that the star rating is based on the ingredients of the food, which is related to its quality imo


----------



## India

I've never posted on this forum before, but I must jump in here.  The web site that was sited for food ratings gives absolutely NO information as to how they do this and who they are.  NOTHING scientific - just their opinion.  

I have owned cats and dogs for over 55 years and have owned Cavalier King Charles Spaniels for almost 25 now.  Over the past 40 years, I've fed Purina products; my dogs have eaten PurinaOne Lamb & Rice for about 16 years - since it first came out.  The average life expectancy of a Cavalier is 8-12 years.  I've only had one (out of 7) who didn't live to over 13 years - have had one that made it to over 14 and one who died 2 weeks before he was 15.  My dogs are now 14 yrs 5 months, 12 years and 6 years.  Their weights are great, their coats are beautiful and soft and silky, their eyes are clear, they have no skin problems, they have small poops, and they are happy, lively dogs.  

I have great faith in Purina.  They own a research facility on which they spend enormous sums of money in order to produce the best foods possible.  They don't have to do this if they're just another big, money-grubbing company (which is what the small "boutique" brands will tell you).  Are you aware that most of the small "healthy" brands do NOT have their own manufacturing plants?  They contract them out to other plants!  When one does this, one loses control over the product.  Purina is the ONLY brand that makes prescription foods that were also tested by vets before they went on the market.  I have used other prescription foods over the years, and they were so unpalatable to my animals that they would not eat them.  That's pretty useless!

There are MANY high-quality foods found in chain grocery stores and at Target. I would avoid those found at Wal-Mart - many are not made in the US.  One need not spend more on food for the dog than for ones own table.  One need not have to have these heavy bags delivered by UPS, causing the cost to be prohibitive.  READ THE LABELS!  And look for companies who have been in this business a LONG time and have a very strong commitment to manufacturing the best foods possible.  By the way, none of Purina's dog foods were involved in the big China debacle last year.


----------



## csre

India said:


> I've never posted on this forum before, but I must jump in here. The web site that was sited for food ratings gives absolutely NO information as to how they do this and who they are. NOTHING scientific - just their opinion.


 
They do it by reading the labels. They do explain what they are looking for, and on what the base their opinion  
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-do-you-rate-the-foods.html

I didn't know about that web a year ago, but after many research and joining a pet forum i do believe their reviews are accurate  (of course that is just my personal opinion)


----------



## Odette

I noticed on the DFA website that their review was based on the ingredients for the European version of the dog food that we use for our bichon frise.  In the European version, the first ingredient was corn.  In the North American version, the first ingredient was a meat product.  The low-star rating for the food was based on the review of the European version, due to the first ingredient being corn.

I think you need to find the food that works best for your dog.  I chose the food for my bichon based on the low amount of "fillers" and the fact that it truly helped her coat, reduced her itching and hot spots, and boosted her energy level.


----------



## LuvMySheltie

Hello Everybody....new here...   I switched back and forth between DFA and what Susan Peters DFA had to say about dog food....have a look.....http://hubpages.com/hub/Dog_Food_Review   <--am I aloud to do that?


----------



## Domshokay

Another good place to see reviews is Whole Dog Journal.  I have subscribed to this for years, they have really educated me on a lot of things not just food.  You can also see the articles from 2006 to 2008 on www.accessmylibrary.com

They also explain their criteria for picking the foods they do.


----------



## PitterCat

csre said:


> They do it by reading the labels. They do explain what they are looking for, and on what the base their opinion
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-do-you-rate-the-foods.html
> )


 

I learned, thanks to Dogfoodanalysis.com that the "prescription" fraud the vet pushed on us contained SAWDUST as the second ingredient (Powdered Cellulose.)    

When a family member vehemently argued that "they wouldn't be allowed to get away with putting SAWDUST in pet foods", he went so far as to bet me $100.00 I could not prove this so, again, I turned to the ever-trusty Internet to find:

There are various forms of powdered cellulose available from trees like pine and beech to bamboo and cotton. By and large, the cellulose used in petfood applications is derived from *pine trees*. The ingredient starts its journey in the pulping mills, the same mills used to produce paper. The pulp is made into long continuous sheets and rolled just like paper stock going to the local newspaper. However, cellulose intended for food and feed is ground through specially-designed hammer mills, then sized to certain particle lengths in giant "ball-mills."
http://www.petfoodindustry.com/ViewArticle.aspx?id=12666


WOW!  Just when you thought proven allergens corn, soy and the other garbage wasn't preposterous enough -- along comes CHRISTMAS TREE!  YUM!!   (More Predisone-Steroids, please, say doggie & kitty!!!) 

And to think that we thought only termites and woodpeckers ate such a thing!!

I would really like for one of those vets to explain just why they think our carnivorous companion animals should be eating peanut hulls, corn, soy, soy MILL RUN (whatever the heck that is), and pine tree?!!


----------



## fluffly

Thanks for posting this.  I tried so many different types of dog food and aparently all of them are 1 Star.  Even the ones my vet highly recommended.  I have tried Iams, hills, pedigree and was going to try bakers not now.


----------



## axcelle

Another option for those concerned about 1- picking the right food for their pet and 2- cost is to make your own food at home. It is so much easier (and cheaper) than you might think! I have been preparing food for my six pets (3 dogs and 3 cats) for two and a half years now, and the diet change has made some amazing changes in their health.

1 - One of my dogs started suddently having seizures (at age 3). He had six seizures in eight hours. We didn't know if he would make it through the night, let alone how to treat it. Once our vet alerted us to quality issues in commercial dog food, we researched the current brand we were feeding (Beneful) and found out many, many dogs were having seizures on this food. Once we started feeding homemade, we were able to pull him off all medication. He has been seizure free for two years.  

2 - This same dog has had hip dysplasia since 4 months of age. After play or in cold/damp weather, his limp was so bad we frequently had to give baby aspirin and help him get on and off the couch, bed etc. After 3 months on the new diet, his limp disappeared. He has gone through two winters in the midwest without any severe gait problems at all. At hiis most recent vet visit, the doctor was so amazed by the improvement in his joints she is considering writing an article on the benefits of natural diet for treatment of moderate to severe dysplasia in adult canines.

3 - All of the pets have improved energy, vitality, coat quality, and appetite. Their teeth and gums are in better shape, with less tartar and plaque build up. Their immune systems are able to fight off pretty much anything that comes their way, and have not been plagued by worms, fleas, etc. 

4 - They love the food! They are excited to eat, as the food is different everyday. How bored would you be with a bowl of Total twice a day your entire life? 

I highly recommend Dr Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats  by Richard Pitcairn, DVM and Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats by Kymythy Schultze, RD. Both books explain how to create a base, which fresh foods to add to the base and what supplements to add to create a balanced diet which provides all the nutrition your furkids need.

If anyone has any questions about this, feel free to PM me, I have experimented with a lot of different feedings for my cats and dogs over the past 2.5 years and would be glad to help!


----------



## crodrigue

I feel Innova and love it! All natural, expensive, but worth every penny!


----------



## crodrigue

**feed


----------



## wackynottacky

Thank you so much for this thread. It's really an eye-opener, and that site is amazing!


----------



## wigglytuff

i posted this in another thread but i wanted to add it here also because i think there is a lot of misunderstanding about what the site does and who the guy is... it is after one guy who does zero scientific testing on the foods he discusses. 

he reads the labels, assumes it to be correct, and didnt the pet food recall teach us not to trust what the makers say so calling them to ask where they get their meat from is not helpful in anyway.

yes what is on the label is what legally has to be in the foods, but because something is law doesnt mean everyone is obeying the law. frankly i dont think most people need some guy with an agenda to read the labels an call it an "analysis" which in my opinion it is anything but.

in the end the fact that there is no true analysis of the food (sorry calling the companies and asking them questions doesnt qualify as dog food analysis), is something that should be mentioned to anyone who is sent to this site thinking they are getting an analysis of dog food. it should instead be called "product label reviews and opinions" as that is what the site actually does.

as someone else stated a true analysis of dog food requires expensive equipment and a team of trained scientists. just because the label says "free range chicken from mights farm" and the law requires it does not mean thats actually whats in there. Indeed scientific analysis of people food routine show mislabel products, items not containing what they claim they do and coming from different places than they say they do. the only way this come practice is revealed in people food is with actual scientific analysis and genetic testing of meat, fish and poultry. just last week a report was released that fresh tuna sold in sushi bars and groceries stores often is not.

needless to say most of these "health brands", have not had that kind of intence, expensive scientific and independent testing done in recent years if ever.

additionally my vet recommended not feeding my cats these "health brands" for all the reasons i posted, recommended instead any purina brand food including friskies for the reasons i stated, with purina, what is on the label is what is inside. and the science proves it.

but i just wanted to let readers know that dog food analysis, contains no scientific analysis of what is actually inside the food.


----------



## hollibobolli

My soul mate dog died a horrible death in December - and the link you posted lead me to information that the factory his dog food came was one of the ones with contaminated food.  The way he died was identical to the deaths they described - and as of today, an autopsy hadn't been able to discover what his cause of death was.  I've blamed myself, second guessed what I'd done wrong... 

I just wish I had read this a few months earlier.    But thank you - for at the very least starting me on the path to some kind of answer.  This has been horrible for our entire family.  Maybe someone else will read this and it will save their bestest friend.





beljwl said:


> My friend just sent me this link about dog foods.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## hollibobolli

btw, all my reading on the first posted website lead here:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-industry-exposed/grains-in-dog-food-2/

which prompted me to search how many recalls Diamond has had of their products. We used Solid Gold (which was supposed to be a good dog food).  I guess I didn't think to search recalls for every bag of dog food I purchased.


----------



## Lola24

Oh, so happy to see that 4 of the main foods I use for my girls (I mix and rotate) are on the 6 star list!!  Yay : )


----------



## neverenoughbags

Oh boy...been feeding my puppy Royal Canin 33...and looks like it gets a zero....


----------



## aaallabama

crodrigue said:


> I feed Innova and love it! All natural, expensive, but worth every penny!


*
^^ i'm also a big fan of "innova"!!! *


----------



## missgiannina

i called my pet store and asked if they carried innova evo but he argued with me that its either innova or evo ....i am positive that innova evo exist can anyone clarify


----------



## beljwl

missgiannina said:


> i called my pet store and asked if they carried innova evo but he argued with me that its either innova or evo ....i am positive that innova evo exist can anyone clarify



There are two different foods. Here are the links to them both

http://www.evopet.com/

http://www.innovapet.com/


----------



## missgiannina

beljwl said:


> There are two different foods. Here are the links to them both
> 
> http://www.evopet.com/
> 
> http://www.innovapet.com/


 
thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

missgiannina said:


> thank you!



They are both made by the same company, though.


----------



## Lovedior

hollibobolli said:


> My soul mate dog died a horrible death in December - and the link you posted lead me to information that the factory his dog food came was one of the ones with contaminated food.  The way he died was identical to the deaths they described - and as of today, an autopsy hadn't been able to discover what his cause of death was.  I've blamed myself, second guessed what I'd done wrong...
> 
> I just wish I had read this a few months earlier.    But thank you - for at the very least starting me on the path to some kind of answer.  This has been horrible for our entire family.  Maybe someone else will read this and it will save their bestest friend.



same for me my dog died recently and the cause of his death was food poisening and a blocage .... he started to shake , vomit ,stop eating and drinking . he feel into the coma . i payed for everything that could possibly done nothing helped ... i had to put him to sleep . 
like you i blamed myself , my dog had a best life a dog could ever have . i treat him like a king sadly i didnt know about all those foods concern untill after his death . 
the vet kept asking me did your dog eat anything rotten ? or bad ? i had a eye on my dog 24hrs /day the only thing he ate was his regular food .... so what else could make him sick than his food ? 

he was perfectly healthly untill i changed his food for a " famous " brand than he started to loose massive amount of hair and be lathargic all day it was really stange ...i wish i did the link with his food earlier .

the sadest thing is we can't go against those big corp because 1 it cost insane amout of money , 2 they always want more proof and will do anything to detroy your credibibily, 3- they have incredible layers already prepared to answer everything .

there is so many food that are crap and sold in specialized pet stores ....

dont forget people those big brand dont care about the wellness of your dog , they only care about your money . dont believe all those commercials that tells you dog needs grain and corn because dog are MEAT EATER  in the first place so the top 5 ingredients should be meat not grain . 

when a 20 pounds of food cost only 9-12$ you can somewhat suspect there is a lot of crap in there . 

for those who are interrested to know a bit more on how those " famous " brand pet food are made and what they contains : http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/Pet_Food_API.htm

i felt really sick after reading it .
you wouldnt feed your baby bad meat , carcass , colorant and chemicals . dont do it for your dog ....

for those who want to see how many more owners had the same symptom as their dogs : http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/pedigree.html

if your dog got sick after eating that food please write to this website .


----------



## chuggie

We recently switched our little dogs from Science Diet Small Bites to Evo.  We had a dog that couldn't gain weight (he looked emaciated) and they always had anal glad issues (gross, I know).  Now that we switched, my underweight dog has finally gained weight and looks great, the anal glad problems are almost zero and they poop less too.  We suspect that all the corn and grain in Science Diet were causing them problems.  Even though the food is expensive, I think it has saved us money in vet bills.

We still have our big dogs on Science Diet because they seem fine on it.  In sum, I think food is about what is best for the individual dogs.  I found the switch to better food worth it for some of my canines.  I agree with other posts that it is very important to switch foods slowly to avoid stomach upset.

Finally, it the avocado pit that is toxic to dogs, not the actual pulp.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

After the death of my beautiful Belldandy who I believe may or may not have been affected by the food she could have eaten (Science Diet D/D) I refuse to take the risk on my remaining boys.

The information I read today gives me anger to realize that if I am willing to pay good money to put GOOD food into myself, then I should not fail to do the same for my dear ones that i love so much.

I went out, researched on line the best suggestions of dry cat food, and put to trash my food I had that was not for the best and gave the boys a new dinner, a change of health for them from here on out.


----------



## lovemelon

urgh I bought just today Royal Canin Indoor puppy dry dog food and it was rated as grade 2... :C I fed this to my first dog and now I'm worried about feeding it to my new puppy.


----------



## beljwl

lovemelon said:


> urgh I bought just today Royal Canin Indoor puppy dry dog food and it was rated as grade 2... :C I fed this to my first dog and now I'm worried about feeding it to my new puppy.


 

most pet stores take food back (even if opened) You can always take it back and get something else


----------



## lovemelon

Problem was that petsmart recommended me that one because it was the smallest kibble they had? My puppy has a hard time chewing what the breeder gave me, which was slightly bigger. (he would try to chew it, but because it was so big he would spit it out and then after a while give up). Anyone know any small sized dry dog food?


----------



## beljwl

lovemelon said:


> Problem was that petsmart recommended me that one because it was the smallest kibble they had? My puppy has a hard time chewing what the breeder gave me, which was slightly bigger. (he would try to chew it, but because it was so big he would spit it out and then after a while give up). Anyone know any small sized dry dog food?


 
If you add a small amount of water it makes it softer and easier to chew. 

You can try 

Not sure if these are small bites
Orijen Puppy


----------



## beljwl

Also

Artemis Fresh Mix Small Breed Puppy


----------



## lovemelon

Artemis Fresh Mix Small Breed Puppy sounds like it should be small enough! Thank you for your help, tomorrow I'll try and exchanging the dog food. I really appreciate it! (and for some reason if I add water he becomes more averted to it... he's really weird ha ha)


----------



## beljwl

Not sure where you live but I don't think it is a really common food. here is the link for the locations it can be found

http://www.artemiscompany.com/retailer.asp


----------



## lovemelon

^ wow both of those brands are at least a hour-two hour drive away... I guess I willl do some research now to find some good brands at petsmart or one of the other pet stores near here :C Sad that its hard to find good dog food


----------



## maquignon

http://www.topgoldenretrieversites.net/cgi-bin/database/db.cgi?tbl=DogFood&action=add_form
http://www.rateitall.com/t-353-dog-food-brands.aspx?&p=0&s=1
http://www.dogfoodguru.com/articles/recommended-dog-foods/
http://dogfoodchat.com/dog-food-ratings/
http://healthypetfoodreviews.com/?cat=6
http://petcareeducation.com/dogfoodreviews/dog-food-ratings/
http://www.topdogfoods.org/dogfoodratings.html
http://www.petfoodratings.net/dogs.html
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-ratings/5-star/
http://www.diddit.com/list-lcqvfx/dog-food-brands/


----------



## kathyinjapan

BDP said:


> As a Certified Canine Nutritionist I have to say that while DFA has some good tips and some decent reviews on foods, not everything there is 100% accurate, and that just because a food makes the 6 star list does not mean it's right for every dog. JMHO.



i totally agree. it's about feeding your dog the food that it does best on, not feeding it the one with the highest stars


----------



## 918Lux

I switched my dog from Eukanuba to Wellness Core about a month ago and I can tell a serious difference.  His coat is looking nice and shiney, he is shedding less, he seems to have a more even temper...can't say enough good things!  He is even responding better to his training, I am so, so happy!


----------



## krinkles597

I think this is the best place to post this.

I have a really picky eater. I was pretty oblivious to the fact that some foods were better for a few years, but my dog would never eat much of the Beneful I got her. I haven't been experimenting much, but so far she _really_ likes the Blue Buffalo wilderness salmon food. It's in a red foil-esque bag.
If you have a picky pet, try getting a grainless food or something with more meat content.


----------



## Beriloffun

Oh my goodness, I feel like such a bad mom to my dog now. I was feeding him eukanuba and that got a 1 (((((( I'm going to start getting the california natural stuff, there's a local pet store here that carries it. Im so glad I looked at this thread


----------



## CookieLady

I use Artemis for my two pugs, and it's the best decision I ever made. My little boy was on Science Diet for bladder problems and I was appalled when the DBF did some research and showed me how bad it was.

We've just changed them from Small Breed Fresh Mix to the Weight loss as it's summer here so they don't get walked, too hot!

Thoroughly recommend Artemis!


----------



## wetbandit42

bunnymasseuse said:


> The information I read today gives me anger to realize that if I am willing to pay good money to put GOOD food into myself, then I should not fail to do the same for my dear ones that i love so much.



ITA with this! If I'm willing to buy myself good food, why would I feed by dog junk? I love her like she's my child! I'd rather cut some expense out of my life (like skip one pricey dinner out) in order to buy her a better food.

I have so many friends who feed their animals bad food. I've tried telling two of my friends (with cats) in a subtle way that the food they're feeding their babies is crap, but they didn't take the hint. A lot of people don't realize that a more expensive food might not cost that much more than the junk they're feeding now b/c usually you have to feed less of a better-quality food. And the myth that Iams and the like are good are perpetuated by vets who get their nutrition classes in vet school sponsored by Iams/Purina/etc. I only recently convinced my brother to switch his dog from Iams to Evo.

I feed my dog Acana (made by Champion Pet Foods - same maker as Orijen - just not quite as high protein) and I feel very good about it. Most importantly, my dog will usually eat it without me having to doctor it up. She's a very picky eater, so that says something!

I also ocasionally (when I remember to buy it) feed my dog raw, either Nature's Variety or Stella & Chewy's. She gobbles that down in about 30 seconds!


----------



## RedDuchess

Fed my dogs top of the line Eukunuba for years, had to bribe them to eat it, switched to Nature's Recipe and they devour the dry food without me having to add any wet, that says it all for me


----------



## hulahoop

I feed my Mini Schnauzer Orijen  - as other posters have said, I wouldnt feed myself crap everyday so why would I do that to my dog?  I *hope* that I am giving him a good start in life by buying a decent food for him.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Yep, granted I'm posting in this thread as a cat owner who changed my cat food for the same reasons as the dog food analysis thread indicated.  
I've seen less upset tummies and hairballs (partly to adding more petromalt) and they don't tend to eat as much.  Somehow, one of the cats has lost weight and then regained it on the new food!


----------



## coconutsboston

RedDuchess said:


> Fed my dogs top of the line Eukunuba for years, had to bribe them to eat it, switched to Nature's Recipe and they devour the dry food without me having to add any wet, that says it all for me


 
Same here - I switched my dog's food SIX different times over an 8 month period trying to find one she would eat eat.  Got on the dog food analysis website, found the Blue Buffalo was carried at PetSmart and tried it.  I didn't even get to "wean" her off the old food, she literally would pick the BB out of the mix and leave the Purina Pro Plan all over the floor.


----------



## RedDuchess

coconutsboston said:


> Same here - I switched my dog's food SIX different times over an 8 month period trying to find one she would eat eat. Got on the dog food analysis website, found the Blue Buffalo was carried at PetSmart and tried it. I didn't even get to "wean" her off the old food, she literally would pick the BB out of the mix and leave the Purina Pro Plan all over the floor.


 

That is great, dogs are funny like that, my Pit used to spit his Eukunabu on the floor that should have been a sign


----------



## ihabaly2011

Orijen Dog Food Reviews 
Blue Buffalo Dog Food Reviews


----------



## Pikapaw

I feed my Chow Chow Orijen All Fish and switch with Seniors every other bag. She loves it!


----------



## wetbandit42

Has anyone tried Grandma Lucy's dog food? It sounds like a really great company, and I'm searching for a new dog food (again!)

I'm at my wit's end - my dog is SO PICKY! I don't know if it's just her or if I made her this way (when she gets bored of something I usually jazz it up by adding cheese, and I do free-feed), but I'm tired of it. I went to the pet store and bought 2 sample bags of food (one Orijen, one Acana), and she was more into the Orijen, but when I went to give it to her today she turned her nose up at it. She also wouldn't eat the Fresh-pet wet-ish type food that I crumbed on top either (the woman that owns the pet food store recommended it). So then I made up a sample of Sojo's beef food (you add water to it), and she wouldn't eat that, but then she ate the bowl of Orijen topped with Fresh-pet that was still out. 

I don't know what to do with her! I do think I need to stop free feeding (and stop with the cheese), but I don't know how to get her to consistently eat one food without changing it up (besides flavor rotation) every month. She loves raw, but it's so expensive (like $60/mo), and I'd only like to feed her raw full-time as a last resort.

Any ideas?


----------



## Nishi621

My idea is to stop changing her food every second or when you think she is 'bored'. yes, you are making it worse!! She will not let herself starve to death, I promise you!!! I know it is hard to see and watch her not eat, but that is what you will have to do!!! I used to sit on the ground and hand feed my dog because that was the only way she would eat, it was nuts!  

Here's my suggestion, go out and buy a dog food you think is good and healthy and you can afford. Feed her once in the morning and once at night the recommended amount of food for her size. If she doesn't eat, she doesn't eat, period! Take it away after a half an hour. And, as hard as it is to watch, do not cave to her! She will eat eventually, no dog is going to let themselves tarve to death! Stick to it and tough it out.


----------



## India

I could not agree more with Nishi!!!  Many years ago I had a beagle.  We went out of town for a week and left her with my mother.  When we came back, a barrel rolled out to greet us!  She had gained 8 pounds in one week!  My mother said that she just wouldn't eat that dry food for her, so Mother fried up some chicken and made milk gravy and poured that on top of her food.  Oh she ate alright!  It's a wonder she didn't die of pancreatitis eating all that fat!  

After we got her home, she refused to eat for 10 days.  I kept calling my vet who kept assuring me that a dog, unlike a cat, will not starve herself to death.  I held out and she finally ate.

I would add to Nishi's recommendations that you feed her in her crate (if you don't use one, start!).  Put your dog and her food in the crate, leave her for 20-30 minutes (do NOT stay in the room and encourage her!!!!!), and then remove her and any uneaten food.  Do the same at the next meal.  She will eventually eat.  I would continue to feed her in her crate.


----------



## wetbandit42

Thanks so much for the suggestions, ladies!

I will stop babying her and switching her food every time she seems bored. I am definitely making the problem worse b/c now she knows if she won't eat her food, I'll give her something better. That will stop! 

I will also stop free-feeding and only leave her food out for a little bit. 

India, what's the benefit to having her eat her food in her crate? I'm embarrassed to admit that I don't crate her. I tried when she was a puppy but she barked so much I stopped. I have a plastic kennel thing, and a wire crate (that remains unused). The only time she goes in her kennel is when we go for a ride, and she's scared of her kennel b/c she gets car sick (although I do give her special meds now when we go for long rides). 

I got a crate for Christmas and I still have not tried to use it. :shame:


----------



## India

A crate (doesn't matter what kind - I use the plastic Vari-Kennels as I can also use them on airplanes), is a safe place for a dog.  Plumber coming, making multiple trips back and forth to his truck?  Put the dog in her crate.  Company that doesn't care for animals or a big crowd with the door constantly being opened?  Put her in her crate.  Travel in the car or by plane?  Again, in the crate.

It's important for the dog to see her crate as her "safe place".  Dogs are den animals and usually like the darkness and safety of a crate.  To get the dog to see this as someplace nice to go, have it associated with food or a treat.  By feeding in the crate, you keep your girl from being distracted at mealtime - no different than insisting that a child stay at the table and not get down and roam around during meals.  It also makes a positive association between food (a VERY GOOD THING!), and the crate.  In a multi-dog household, one is able to be sure which dog is eating and which one might be off her food.  It's also a HUGE help with housebreaking.  

A Kong toy filled with bits of kibble is also a good way to get the dog to like her crate when she must be crated at times other than mealtime.

I strongly recommend you buy "Good Owners, Great Dogs" by Brian Kilcommons. It is the best dog training book ever!!!

By the way, she's awfully cute!!!


----------



## lyndysue

I am a really big believer in rotating dog food, so I don't think there is anything wrong with switching her food up when she is bored. I feed my Maltese 2 meals a day (wet food in the morning, dry in the afternoon) and change up her flavors often. For her caned food, I buy several flavors from the same brand which is Nature's Instinct Variety. Her favorite is the chicken so we will do chicken, lamb, chicken, beef, chicken, rabbit and so on. Her dry food is currently Fromm's Surf and Turf. She has a 4 lb bag and when that is done we will either try Orijen or go with my other plan of going all wet food and doing Grandma Lucy's. My vet wants her to have 3 different protein sources she can rotate.
Here is a really helpful article. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-often-should-i-change-foods.html. 
If it has already been posted my apologies.

I also have a crate for her which is her own special space. She loves it. I haven't ever fed her in it though.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Odalysb2006

wetbandit42 said:


> Has anyone tried Grandma Lucy's dog food? It sounds like a really great company, and I'm searching for a new dog food (again!)
> 
> I'm at my wit's end - my dog is SO PICKY! I don't know if it's just her or if I made her this way (when she gets bored of something I usually jazz it up by adding cheese, and I do free-feed), but I'm tired of it. I went to the pet store and bought 2 sample bags of food (one Orijen, one Acana), and she was more into the Orijen, but when I went to give it to her today she turned her nose up at it. She also wouldn't eat the Fresh-pet wet-ish type food that I crumbed on top either (the woman that owns the pet food store recommended it). So then I made up a sample of Sojo's beef food (you add water to it), and she wouldn't eat that, but then she ate the bowl of Orijen topped with Fresh-pet that was still out.
> 
> I don't know what to do with her! I do think I need to stop free feeding (and stop with the cheese), but I don't know how to get her to consistently eat one food without changing it up (besides flavor rotation) every month. She loves raw, but it's so expensive (like $60/mo), and I'd only like to feed her raw full-time as a last resort.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
I have an 11 month old Shih Tzu who I have been feeding Orijen Puppy Formula and now am starting to gradually feed her the Orijen Adult.  She is finicky.  Sometimes it takes her hours to eat and I get so frustrated so I know how you feel.  I even started mixing in sweet potatos just to get her to eat it.  But it is true that they will not starve themselves.  She will eventually eat.  I got her at 8 weeks and the breeder was feeding her Royal Canin and she strongly urged me to continue feeding her this.  I researched and found that that was really not a high quality food. . . Orijen had won Pet Food of the Year for 2 years and it did get the 6 stars.  I would stick to Orijen.


----------



## wetbandit42

India said:


> A crate (doesn't matter what kind - I use the plastic Vari-Kennels as I can also use them on airplanes), is a safe place for a dog.  Plumber coming, making multiple trips back and forth to his truck?  Put the dog in her crate.  Company that doesn't care for animals or a big crowd with the door constantly being opened?  Put her in her crate.  Travel in the car or by plane?  Again, in the crate.
> 
> It's important for the dog to see her crate as her "safe place".  Dogs are den animals and usually like the darkness and safety of a crate.  To get the dog to see this as someplace nice to go, have it associated with food or a treat.  By feeding in the crate, you keep your girl from being distracted at mealtime - no different than insisting that a child stay at the table and not get down and roam around during meals.  It also makes a positive association between food (a VERY GOOD THING!), and the crate.  In a multi-dog household, one is able to be sure which dog is eating and which one might be off her food.  It's also a HUGE help with housebreaking.
> 
> A Kong toy filled with bits of kibble is also a good way to get the dog to like her crate when she must be crated at times other than mealtime.
> 
> I strongly recommend you buy "Good Owners, Great Dogs" by Brian Kilcommons. It is the best dog training book ever!!!
> 
> By the way, she's awfully cute!!!



Thanks, I will try this!

Thanks for the book rec - I will check it out. I know I'm mostly to blame for her problems because I'm a bad owner - I'm a pushover when it comes to her! She just looks at me with her little puppydog eyes and I'm a goner.  LOL


----------



## wetbandit42

lyndysue said:


> I am a really big believer in rotating dog food, so I don't think there is anything wrong with switching her food up when she is bored. I feed my Maltese 2 meals a day (wet food in the morning, dry in the afternoon) and change up her flavors often. For her caned food, I buy several flavors from the same brand which is Nature's Instinct Variety. Her favorite is the chicken so we will do chicken, lamb, chicken, beef, chicken, rabbit and so on. Her dry food is currently Fromm's Surf and Turf. She has a 4 lb bag and when that is done we will either try Orijen or go with my other plan of going all wet food and doing Grandma Lucy's. My vet wants her to have 3 different protein sources she can rotate.
> Here is a really helpful article. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-often-should-i-change-foods.html.
> If it has already been posted my apologies.
> 
> I also have a crate for her which is her own special space. She loves it. I haven't ever fed her in it though.
> 
> Just my 2 cents



Thanks lyndy! The problem is I can't find a dry food that she'll actually eat more than a few times. I don't think she's ever made it the end of a bag. This is mostly my fault, since I switched her food around way too much when she was younger.

I went to the pet store to see if they had any Nature's Variety Instinct rabbit kibble (I remember I fed that to her a year or two ago & she LOVED it), but apparently there is some kind of delay because they don't have enough rabbits for the food! I would get her the raw rabbit, but NV sources the rabbit for raw & canned from China, whereas the rabbit in the kibble comes from France.

I got her a can of Addiction rabbit and she wolfed that down so fast. I'll have to go get some more.

I need to start consistently putting her food away after 15 or 20 minutes. I did it for a few days, but then I kind of dropped the ball and stopped.


----------



## wetbandit42

Odalysb2006 said:


> I have an 11 month old Shih Tzu who I have been feeding Orijen Puppy Formula and now am starting to gradually feed her the Orijen Adult.  She is finicky.  Sometimes it takes her hours to eat and I get so frustrated so I know how you feel.  I even started mixing in sweet potatos just to get her to eat it.  But it is true that they will not starve themselves.  She will eventually eat.  I got her at 8 weeks and the breeder was feeding her Royal Canin and she strongly urged me to continue feeding her this.  I researched and found that that was really not a high quality food. . . Orijen had won Pet Food of the Year for 2 years and it did get the 6 stars.  I would stick to Orijen.



I hear you - I get so frustrated! My parent's dog (a mini poodle) and my brother's dog (a doxie) are the least fussiest eaters ever, and they are obsessed with food! I wish my dog was a little more like them, but then again, they are both overweight and my dog is at a healthy weight, so...


----------



## kimkimsjourney

wetbandit42 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried Grandma Lucy's dog food? It sounds like a really great company, and I'm searching for a new dog food (again!)
> 
> I'm at my wit's end - my dog is SO PICKY! I don't know if it's just her or if I made her this way (when she gets bored of something I usually jazz it up by adding cheese, and I do free-feed), but I'm tired of it. I went to the pet store and bought 2 sample bags of food (one Orijen, one Acana), and she was more into the Orijen, but when I went to give it to her today she turned her nose up at it. She also wouldn't eat the Fresh-pet wet-ish type food that I crumbed on top either (the woman that owns the pet food store recommended it). So then I made up a sample of Sojo's beef food (you add water to it), and she wouldn't eat that, but then she ate the bowl of Orijen topped with Fresh-pet that was still out.
> 
> I don't know what to do with her! I do think I need to stop free feeding (and stop with the cheese), but I don't know how to get her to consistently eat one food without changing it up (besides flavor rotation) every month. She loves raw, but it's so expensive (like $60/mo), and I'd only like to feed her raw full-time as a last resort.
> 
> Any ideas?



My two papillons are spoiled and I'm constantly rotating their food. Grandma Lucy's is like instant mashed potatoes. They have a lot of different meat sources. Unlike sojos which takes an hour/overnight it only takes a few minutes to rehydrate nicely. They also have a mix that you can add your own protein to. That's what I'm using now and I change their protein about every 3-4 days. 

My dogs can be gulpers so Im nervous about feeding them raw food (I also have kids). I usually boil the meat and save the broth for a topper/flavor.   My dogs eat twice a day. Breakfast lately has been their meat source with the Grandma Lucy's mix and dinner is usually dry kibble with a little broth and sometimes the cooked protein if I need to make a new batch. 

My girl is a VERY picky eater. They main brands she'll eat are Orijen, Acana, Wellness Core, Go Now, and Fromms. I know there's another grain free brand they like but I can't think of the name right now. Ive pretty much tried all the main brands out there but she wont eat them -grain free or not. I try to buy the trial/1 lb bags if possible so I can change their kibble weekly. If I have to buy the bigger 3-4 lb bags I usually portion them out in weekly ziplock baggies and rotate with another brand. Sometimes I end up giving some of it away - I have a friend with BIG dogs and she uses it as treats for her dogs. 

Addiction also makes different kibble/dehydrated foods that my dogs will eat once in a while. 

If you contact/email the dog food companies a lot of them will send you samples. I once got a few nice size bags of Ziwipeak - dogs loved it but it was a little too expensive for me to add that to the normal rotation.  I've also ordered a HUGE assortment of sample size packages from Luke's online. 

Sorry for the rambling/hope this helps


----------



## India

Ladies, ladies, ladies!!!  Owners cause picky eaters!  Free-feeding is a good way to have an obese dog.  Measure the food of your choice and put it down for 20 minutes.  If it's not gone in 20 minutes, pick it up and don't feed again until the next meal (breakfast and dinner are all a grown dog needs - only young puppies get lunch).  NO TREATS between meals!!!  Believe me, no healthy dog has ever starved itself to death!  Now if we're talking about a VERY elderly dog whose life expectancy is to be measured in a month or so, that's another story - we give them whatever they'll eat, when they'll eat it.  But a healthy dog?  NO!!!!!


----------



## jj0

This link is fantastic, I've been advising people to stay away from Bakers for years, at least I now have proof to back up my argument. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php/product/424/sort/8/cat/7/page/2



Pros:	None
Cons:	Inadequate meat content for feeding a canine, use of carcinogenic chemical preservatives, artificial colourants

This food receives a 1-star rating simply because there is nothing lower. 


We cannot comprehend feeding a dog on a mixture of cereals and &#8220;derivatives&#8221; of animal or vegetable origin. There are no official definitions for those ingredients, and assurances that there is a minimum of 4% chicken, green vegetables and carrots in the food does nothing to decrease our horror at the idea of feeding this food to a canine.


We note that BHA, BHT and propyl gallate are chemical preservatives. The first two are known to be carcinogenic and have been banned from use in human foods in most countries for around 50 years. We would never consider feeding our pets on foods containing those chemicals. Propyl gallate is believed to cause skin irritations and gastric upsets. It is not permitted in foods for infants and small children, because of the propensity of gallates to cause blood disorders. There is no need to add artificial colourants to pet food either &#8211; some of these are believed to be carcinogenic and cause hyperactivity disorders and are banned from use in many countries. See the main page for more explanation of the dangers of chemical additives to pet foods.


----------



## Baily Kim

Thank you for your information.


----------



## *schmoo*

My previous dog had bad food poisoning from canned food.  My current dog, who became very picky as an adult, started rejecting any commercially made dog food that I gave her, which made me wonder. Then she got food poisoning from a dog treat that I didn't know was recalled for salmonella contamination.

I got fed up and just started making her food myself.  Through this process, I discovered the foods she really likes and dislikes.  I also learned that she's allergic to rice (which is an ingredient in a lot of dog foods).  I buy organic meat, cook it, and freeze it into individual portions.  And I add sweet potato, frozen vegetables, etc. when it comes time to feeding her.  It's more work, but she seems healthy and happy, and eats it up quickly.


----------



## Summer115

beljwl said:


> My friend just sent me this link about dog foods.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


Thanks for the information. It is so helpful for me to feed my dog.


----------



## jka1234

Very important information. Thanks!


----------



## fishboy

thank you for the great info


----------



## Rami00

My vet is always trying to find out what I am feeding my dog coz he is so lean and in perfect shape. Like most vets he tried selling the bs dog food they all carry 

My dog has been on raw diet from the day I brought him home. I rotate between lamb, beef, grilled chicken and fish toped with one spoon of coconut or olive oil. He only eats once a day and with few organic treats in between. I also give him yogurt, eggs, broccoli, watermelon ...this copycat would eat salad if he saw me eating it


----------



## Irishgal

Rami00 said:


> My vet is always trying to find out what I am feeding my dog coz he is so lean and in perfect shape. Like most vets he tried selling the bs dog food they all carry
> 
> My dog has been on raw diet from the day I brought him home. I rotate between lamb, beef, grilled chicken and fish toped with one spoon of coconut or olive oil. He only eats once a day and with few organic treats in between. I also give him yogurt, eggs, broccoli, watermelon ...this copycat would eat salad if he saw me eating it



I've always fed raw too, and rotate the protein like you do.


----------



## brewsuzie

good info!


----------



## loversto

random question, but sometimes my dog gets tired of the same old stuff, especially wet food. and then i go out and buy some premium/gourmet stuff but then he refuses to eat that. i heard about food seasoning for pets, and was wondering if any one has dabbled with it to make food more appetizing when your dog is acting too gordon ramsay?


----------



## India

Dogs don’t “get tired” of the same old food.  Their palate is far from discriminating - they learned in the wild to eat any food available to them.  If your dog is not eating, you need to take the dog to your vet.  It can be a symptom of a serious disorder, often kidney failure. It causes nausea.

Believe me, in the end stages of my dog’s and cat’s lives, I tried everything to get them to eat.  They may eat something once, but the next time refuse.  It’s the illness and at that point, sadly the end is near.

Kidney disease can be treated and can extend your pet’s life.  What’s important is to find out what is wrong,and your vet is the one to do this.  Playing around with food is just treating the symptom.


----------



## loversto

India said:


> Dogs don’t “get tired” of the same old food.  Their palate is far from discriminating - they learned in the wild to eat any food available to them.  If your dog is not eating, you need to take the dog to your vet.  It can be a symptom of a serious disorder, often kidney failure. It causes nausea.
> 
> Believe me, in the end stages of my dog’s and cat’s lives, I tried everything to get them to eat.  They may eat something once, but the next time refuse.  It’s the illness and at that point, sadly the end is near.
> 
> Kidney disease can be treated and can extend your pet’s life.  What’s important is to find out what is wrong,and your vet is the one to do this.  Playing around with food is just treating the symptom.



Thanks for the reply, but I'm not sure if it's an illness because i'll then open a different flavor can, and he'll eat that for a week, and then it seems like it's not appetizing anymore, so then i rotate back to the flavor from before and he'll eat that. whenever i pull out a tasty treat, he'll definitely eat that. 

When he seems me going for the cabinet with the food he gets all excited, but then just gets disappointed if it's something i've been giving for a week or more.


----------



## Rami00

loversto said:


> random question, but sometimes my dog gets tired of the same old stuff, especially wet food. and then i go out and buy some premium/gourmet stuff but then he refuses to eat that. i heard about food seasoning for pets, and was wondering if any one has dabbled with it to make food more appetizing when your dog is acting too gordon ramsay?


Have you tried adding a raw egg to his dry food?


----------



## India

I'd still have him checked by your vet - blood work done to check kidney function.
When owners constantly switch foods, dogs do become picky eaters.  Any reputable breeder will tell you that sticking to one food across the board is the best way to avoid this.  Dry kibble is far better than canned food as it can help keep tartar from forming on the teeth due to the texture.  It does not need anything added to it - it is a complete and balanced diet.  
The best way to stop a picky eater is to put the food down (in a crate if there are multiple dogs in the house), leave it for 15 minutes or so, and then remove it.  No food until the next meal!  Two months ago, I got a 5 year old boy who I was told was a picky eater.  His breeder would put the food in the crate, leave it for 15 minutes, remove it for 15 more and then put it back.  He MIGHT pick at it then.  Then she'd remove it again and put it back.  He'd finally eat his food.
When she told me this, I thought "This is NOT going to work for me!".  That evening when we got home from a very long drive from his breeder's, I did what she said she did.  It took two attempts to get this boy to eat.  
The next morning, I feed my other Cavalier in her kitchen cubby, then put his dog down at the end of the island cart.  He looked at his food, looked at her, and gobbled it down!  No pickiness since!  He knew full well that she would get it if he didn't eat it.
I love my dogs very much and they are a MAJOR part of this old ladies life, but I do try to remember that they are "dogs", not little people in fur suits.  They don't watch food shows on TV, don't subscribe to Bon Appetite, don't dine out.  They eat was is available, including the occasional earth worm on the sidewalk after a heavy rain!  If one treats them as dogs, they will eat; if treated like a human, one may end up with a picky eater.  
A cat will starve itself to death and it's pancreas can start eating its organs if it is starved.  A dog will not.  Many years ago, my mother watched our Beagle while we were out of town.  We were gone for 8 days.  When we returned home, a barrel rolled out to great us!  She was huge!  My mother said, "She won't eat for me unless I fry chicken and make her some milk gravy to put on top of her kibble", so that's what she was doing.  This small Beagle had gained 8 pounds in 8 days.  Mother went home and that stopped.  The beagle held out for a week before she again ate - I was calling my vet daily, I was so worried, but he reassured me she'd be fine.  She was.  But boy did she wag that little bottom whenever she saw my mother!


----------



## Dooneysta

PitterCat said:


> I learned, thanks to Dogfoodanalysis.com that the "prescription" fraud the vet pushed on us contained SAWDUST as the second ingredient (Powdered Cellulose.)
> 
> When a family member vehemently argued that "they wouldn't be allowed to get away with putting SAWDUST in pet foods", he went so far as to bet me $100.00 I could not prove this so, again, I turned to the ever-trusty Internet to find:
> 
> There are various forms of powdered cellulose available from trees like pine and beech to bamboo and cotton. By and large, the cellulose used in petfood applications is derived from *pine trees*. The ingredient starts its journey in the pulping mills, the same mills used to produce paper. The pulp is made into long continuous sheets and rolled just like paper stock going to the local newspaper. However, cellulose intended for food and feed is ground through specially-designed hammer mills, then sized to certain particle lengths in giant "ball-mills."
> http://www.petfoodindustry.com/ViewArticle.aspx?id=12666
> 
> 
> WOW!  Just when you thought proven allergens corn, soy and the other garbage wasn't preposterous enough -- along comes CHRISTMAS TREE!  YUM!!   (More Predisone-Steroids, please, say doggie & kitty!!!)
> 
> And to think that we thought only termites and woodpeckers ate such a thing!!
> 
> I would really like for one of those vets to explain just why they think our carnivorous companion animals should be eating peanut hulls, corn, soy, soy MILL RUN (whatever the heck that is), and pine tree?!!


(I know this post is old, but people still read old threads...)Although I agree dogs shouldn’t be eating crap food, dogs are not obligate carnivores. They are descended from animals that can and do eat vegetable matter in the wild.
Whether the particular vegetable matter you named is good or bad depends on the dog and the amount of the substance. Most dogs aren’t allergic to corn and soy (when they DO have allergies, though, corn, wheat or soy are the most common culprits).
Dog food shouldn’t be primarily composed of those things, definitely. If you can avoid them entirely, fabulous. But if it makes up a small part of a diet, it’s generally going to be okay. There ARE people out there who despite their desires, just plain can’t afford high-end food. There’s no reason the dog shouldn’t receive the best food with ‘some’ grain in it they can get, if the alternative is what? Get rid of the dog? Get a third job?
There is cellulose in quite a bit of First World human food, by the way.
Everyone knows those green shaker cans full of powdered ‘Parmesan’ cheese, for example. There’s cellulose in that can. It’s been like that a long time (though it seems like just recently anyone got upset about it despite it clearly being on the ingredients list) so for years Ive only bought actual Parmigiano Reggiano and grate it myself.

There is an ‘allowable/acceptable’ amount of cellulose in tons of product people eat. This is clearly less than ideal, but it’s not as though we are only inflicting this on dogs.
If you are in America, the thing to do is write your lawmakers, and your STATE legislature is more important than the feds in this arena. Tell them you want your state’s department of agriculture to regulate the allowable amounts of x y z in pet food (or whatever it is you want to see change).Your federal lawmakers can pressure the FDA(the CVM technically)and AAFCO, but AAFCO does not enforce regulation, only advises and suggests standards, and the CVM (FDA) has less specific oversight than the individual states do. Ask others to do the same.
It’s pie in the sky though to expect a total state or federal BAN on corn, wheat, soy, etc in pet food, nor would that probably be in the majority of pets’ best interests.


----------

